# Airport : quel canal choisir?



## Alexandre (27 Septembre 2004)

J'ai des soucis de réception Airport avec l'un de mes macs au grenier, aussi je compte acheter une " Antenne AirPort Dr Bott ExtendAIR Direct". Mais avant de faire cet achat qui je l'espère améliorera l'étendue de la couverture wifi de ma maison, quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le choix du canal peut avoir de l'influence.
J'étais en canal 10 (par défaut?) et puis je me suis mis en automatique aujourd'hui. Ca n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose, mais je voudrais comprendre l'idée. Il faut tester la dizaine de numéros de fréquences ou se mettrre en automatique dans l'espoir que le meilleur canal de réception sera chaque fois sélectionné.


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2004)

les canaux ne jouent pas sur la portée, ou presque pas. Et le canal 10 par défaut, ben il est par défaut, c'est tout, il n'y a pas de décision automatique pour le meilleur canal. La possibilité de choisir un canal est surtout là pour gérer des situations où il peut y avoir des dispositifs qui provoquent des interférences pas très loin. (autre borne airport, antenne d'autre sorte, micro-ondes..)


----------



## Alexandre (28 Septembre 2004)

Merci de la précision! Donc, j'ai intérêt à enlever le réglage 'automatique' de canal et remmettre sur 10, ou je laisse comme ça?


----------



## fissunix (28 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

Tu trouveras peut-être plus de précision dans cet article dans le § "Trouver le bon canal". Le reste de l'article est aussi intéressant.

A+


----------



## Alexandre (28 Septembre 2004)

Merci. Interressant effectivement.
Si j'en crois cet article, je dois choisir mes canaux de 1 à 7 si je suis en 'zone libre'; ou les cinq premiers si je suis en zone libéralisée.
En revanche, rien sur le choix opéré par la borne quand on règle sur un choix de canal 'automatique'.
Sinon, il semble qu'acheter une antenne amplificatrice soit hors la loi. Pourquoi Apple en vend-elle alors?
Je vais quand mê^mê^ê^n^acheter une parce que je galère trop dans mon grenier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Salut, 

pas moyen de trouver comment le canal sur l'ibook. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'indiquer la marche &#224; suivre?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pas moyen de trouver comment le canal sur l'ibook. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'indiquer la marche à suivre?



Tu as bu? 

Utilitaire Admin Airport...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Non, mais je me suis ma exprim&#233;. 
Je voulais changer le canal de r&#233;ception de l'ibook, et pas celui de l'&#233;mission de la borne wifi (une livebox, j'aurais du me casser une jambe le jour ou j'ai remplac&#233; ma bonne vieille borne airport). En fait, je crois que c'est pas possible.
Merci WebO.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, mais je me suis ma exprimé.
> Je voulais changer le canal de réception de l'ibook, et pas celui de l'émission de la borne wifi (une livebox, j'aurais du me casser une jambe le jour ou j'ai remplacé ma bonne vieille borne airport). En fait, je crois que c'est pas possible.
> Merci WebO.



Non... je ne pense pas que cela soit possible... sachant que c'est la borne qui émet et pas la carte Airport...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non... je ne pense pas que cela soit possible... sachant que c'est la borne qui émet et pas la carte Airport...


Admets que c'est pas logique. 
Mon r&#233;cepteur FM me permet de changer de canal, non? 
Et puis la carte airport, elle &#233;met aussi, non? 

Bon, je vais aller boire l'ap&#233;ro. 
Non, merde, c'est pas encore l'heure.


----------



## CBi (17 Octobre 2006)

J'ai fait le test à tout hasard. Résultat = j'ai une bien meilleure réception après avoir sélectionné sur Airport Extrême le canal 13 ou 14, que quand je laisse canal automatique ou canal 1. Peut-être lié aux sources parasites et autres réseaux de mon voisinage mais ça valait le coup d'essayer.


----------

